

The Blasphemy We Need - dean
http://douthat.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/07/the-blasphemy-we-need/

======
andrewchambers
The authors third point has an error. He wrote inversely proportional. From
his later arguments, he clearly means proportional.

